# signora / signorina



## nic4

Ciao a tutti,

disquisendo con varie persone mi vien detto che al giorno d'oggi non si usa piu' il termine "_*signorina"*_ per le donne nubili, ma, dopo i 18 anni, solo il termine _*"signora"*_ onde non denotare una condizione dispregiativa di zitella.

E' corretto o no?

Grazie mille


----------



## nikis

Esatto! Il galateo richiede l'uso del termine Signora anche se la persona in questione non è sposata.
E sono d'accordo...


----------



## nic3

Io invece non sono per niente d'accordo e infatti riporto quanto il Devoto-Oli nel Devotino : 
Signora : Epiteto di cortesia per donna sposata ; 
Signorina : 1 Titolo di cortesia, com. attribuito a donne nubili ; 2 Donna nubile, spec. di giovane età - talvolta, riferito anche a donna nubile non più giovane.


----------



## nic4

Grazie ad entrambi! Attendo altro intervento!


----------



## nikis

nic3 said:


> Io invece non sono per niente d'accordo e infatti riporto quanto il Devoto-Oli nel Devotino :
> Signora : Epiteto di cortesia per donna sposata ;
> Signorina : 1 Titolo di cortesia, com. attribuito a donne nubili ; 2 Donna nubile, spec. di giovane età - talvolta, riferito anche a donna nubile non più giovane.


 

La definizione che riporti infatti è corretta ma non "politically correct". 
Per galateo è consigliato dire Signora anche alle donne nubili, ovviamente si può scegliere di non farlo...


----------



## nic3

Per politicamente corretto si intende un atteggiamento rispettoso nei confronti di soggetti deboli o minoritari ; non vedo perchè adottarlo nei confronti del termine signorina quando rivolto anche a una donna nubile non più giovane...


----------



## nic4

..Forse perché dire _"signorina"_ ad una donna di una certa età equivale a dirle _"zitella",_ con conseguente connotazione negativa?


----------



## matoupaschat

Nessuno può dire la definizione di un Devoto-Oli recente ?
Ricordo di avere lasciato perdere quel vocabolario già a fine anni 80 perché era notevolmente incompleto e non rispecchiava l'uso reale .


----------



## nic3

La definizione è ricavata da Devoto-Oli "il DEVOTINO" prima edizione marzo 2007 ristampa 2009.


----------



## nikis

nic3 said:


> Per politicamente corretto si intende un atteggiamento rispettoso nei confronti di soggetti deboli o minoritari ; non vedo perchè adottarlo nei confronti del termine signorina quando rivolto anche a una donna nubile non più giovane...


 

Io da zitella di 31 anni ( ) preferisco di gran lunga che mi si chiami Signora. Per quale motivo una donna deve essere tenuta a specificare il proprio stato civile?

In fondo anche signorino è caduto in disuso no?


----------



## federicoft

Signorina è un termine diventato di fatto obsoleto da circa tre decenni. Le convenzioni di cortesia vogliono ormai, indiscutibilmente, che una donna adulta sia sempre una signora, anche se non è sposata.

Questo indipendentemente dalle proprie opinioni, o dal significato semantico del termine (che naturalmente continua ad essere quello di donna nubile).


----------



## nic3

Continuo a non essere d'accordo...

Sta di fatto che le sfacettature linguistiche rendono, identificano, arricchiscono ciò che relamente è ; non saranno certo le convenzioni per quanto tali a cambiare lo stato delle cose...


----------



## gabrigabri

Anche io sono per signora.
Altrimenti pretendo che mi si dica signorino 

Magari i 18 anni possono trarre in inganno. Penso che una "ragazza" di 20 anni non si sentirebbe offesa a essere chiamata ancora signorina.
Ma chiamare signorina una "ragazza"  di 45 anni è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Medusa_allo_specchio

gabrigabri said:


> Magari i 18 anni possono trarre in inganno. Penso che una "ragazza" di 20 anni non si sentirebbe offesa a essere chiamata ancora signorina.



Sono d'accordo. Inoltre, parlando con persone di età superiore alla mia, mi sento spesso chiamare “signorina” per sottolineare questa differenza di età. È interessante osservare che lo usano soprattutto quando mi spiegano che non ho ragione, con una visibile compiacenza.


----------



## Einstein

Penso che l'argomento più convincente sia proprio il fatto che gli uomini non sono tenuti a specificare il proprio stato civile e allora perché dovrebbero farlo le donne?
Mi congratulo comunque con gli italiani che hanno risolto il problema scegliendo una delle due forme esistenti; nel mondo anglofono si è scelta da tempo una via di mezzo che io ancora non so pronunciare.


----------



## nic4

Ritengo che a sto punto, visto che sia _signora_ che _signorina_ denotano uno stato civile, intaccando in modo paradossale e maniacale la riservatezza di una persona, si debba trovare una via di mezzo anche nell'italiano!


----------



## Medusa_allo_specchio

E io ritengo che, essendo consapevoli che ci si usa rivolgere per cortesia in un certo modo, vale a dire con "signora", non ci si deve offendere, e non è necessario trovare una via di mezzo (che inoltre non vedo da dove possa magicamente comparire )


----------



## damienhirst

*S*ignorina non si usa più, si dice signora*.*


----------

